# JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(); - Import Befehl?



## xonic (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ist der Code so richtig? Meiner Meinung nach fehlt für die JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(); Funktion noch ein
import Befehl aus der Java Bibliothek ich weiß nur nicht welcher  :cry: 




```
class Summen{
	//Eigenschaften
	private int anfang;
	private int ende;
	int summe=0
	//Methode
	public int berechneSummeVonAnfangBisEnde(){
		while(anfang<=ende){
			summe=anfang+summe;
			anfang++;
		}
		return summe;
	}
	
		//Konstruktor
		public Summen(int anfang, int ende){
			this.anfang=anfang;
			this.ende=ende
		}		
}
public class Summe			
			public static void main (String[] args){
				String anfang=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben Sie den Anfangswert ein:");
				String anfang=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben Sie den Endwert ein:");			
				int a,e;
				a=(int)Double.parseDouble(anfang);
				e=(int)Double.parseDouble(ende);
				
				Summe s1=new Summe(a,e);
				s1.berechneSummeVonAnfangBisEnde();
				System.out.println("Die Summe ist:" +s1.summe);
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Die Summe ist"+s1.summe);

		
		
	}


}
```


Danke


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Jan 2009)

Hmmm, was könnte's denn sein? ???:L


----------



## xonic (28. Jan 2009)

Dort war ich schon nur weiß ich nicht wo dort steht was ich aus der Bibliothek dafür
importieren muss.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jan 2009)

Wie wär's dann mit 'nem Einsteigerbuch?


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
```
oder

```
import javax.swing.*;
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Jan 2009)

ohje... :roll:

Also, das:


			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> javax.swing.JOptionPane


ist der vollständige bezeichner der Klasse. Wenn du mitten in den code

```
javax.swing.JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Die Summe ist"+s1.summe);
```
reinschreibst, dann weiß der linker sofort, was das für eine klasse sein soll und wo die ist, da wird das schon alles fehlerfrei kompilieren.

Das alles jedes mal hinzuschreiben ist aber stressig und bläht den code auf, deswegen schreibt man meistens

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
```
oder besser gleich

```
import javax.swing.*;
```
ganz nach oben gleich nach der *package xyz;* deklaration (falls vorhanden).

Dann kann man das im code so stehen lassen, wie es im Moment bei dir ist.


----------

